# Forsaken haunt and Halloween party 2020



## Ben Tweed (Oct 23, 2019)

So I'm throwing together a haunted attraction at my sister's Halloween party next year. Did a super low-key haunt with no real actors at our last party in 2017 and it was a crowd pleaser, though there was only 100 attendees.
I figure the next one could be bigger, more attendees, and whoever wants to meet as a haunt volunteer actor could enjoy the party as well.


----------



## Ben Tweed (Oct 23, 2019)

The weekend before Halloween or the 30th of October 2020, my family and I are hosting a Halloween extravaganza on my parents 60 acre farm in San Diego county outside of Alpine, California off Japatul Rd.

Planning on a hayride with scares, a haunted trail, a haunted house(Forsaken, working title) and a full scale party for all ages, with a kid zone and funhouse maze, Karaoke stage, movie theater area, scavenger/halloween egg hunt, ect.

Attendees and volunteers and scarers welcome/needed.


----------

